
Ask HN: How do you normally dispose of your unused domains? - memeing
I decided not to pursue my idea for Memeing.com and started a 7-day auction with no reserve at GoDaddy to raise urgently needed funds for a different project. However, I am now risking losing the domain for no real gain if not enough potential bidders see it.<p>How do you normally dispose of your unused domains?
======
bigiain
Mostly I just decide not to pay for em any more...

